# Elk 12/15



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 16, 2013)

They picked up about 6-8" and had about half the hill open.  Best first-day conditions I've ever experienced.  Snowed lightly all day thanks to the Elk Cloud (tm).  Very light crowd, ski-on most of the day, longest wait was 2 minutes, although I did get stuck on the lift for @15 minutes.  Old double by the lodge...broke down and had to go on backup power to get everyone off.  Wasted valuable ski time there.  They left Tunk alone and it was nice powder bumps, although the top had some ice showing through.  Susquehanna and Slalom may have been groomed at one point during the night, but enough snow fell that they were both starting to bump up as well.  Did a half day and felt the burn.  The drive up was a bit slow, some ice and slush.  One car in the ditch off 374 near the Elk Diner.

Pics are crappy thanks to cheap phone and flat light, but here ya go:


Top of Tunk:






Looking down:


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> Very light crowd, ski-on most of the day, longest wait was 2 minutes,



Good to hear.  I thought it would be crowded, as every powder hound in eastern PA would go there.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 16, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Good to hear.  I thought it would be crowded, as every powder hound in eastern PA would go there.



me too...I was mentally prepared for the worst and was pleasantly surprised.  Chalk it up to early season, dicey travel, or a lack or eastern Pennsyltucky powder hounds.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

Looking very nice their glad you got some powder.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks sweet.  I definitely need to get out there this season.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 16, 2013)

Glad to hear you had a good day at Elk, I just saw your "Elk cloud" text, I'm not on a phone plan, data is usually disabled. Are you planning on attending any of Elk's Winterfest days?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 16, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Glad to hear you had a good day at Elk, I just saw your "Elk cloud" text, I'm not on a phone plan, data is usually disabled. Are you planning on attending any of Elk's Winterfest days?



unfortunately days off work are limited, so i'll be doing my usual sunday mornings


----------



## SKI-3PO (Dec 16, 2013)

We were there on Saturday.  Unfortunately couldn't stay till Sunday.  Didn't get as much snow during the day as I had hoped, but all that was open skied very well.  And there was noone there which was the best part.  The drive home was pretty miserable through the height of the storm.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 16, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> unfortunately days off work are limited, so i'll be doing my usual sunday mornings



Well, I'll just have to get my ass down there on a Sunday so we can share some turns. I don't think I'd have to twist Scotty's arm very hard to join us. Maybe we can arrange another AZ hook up like we did last year, that was fun. I learned where not to park if I plan on bringing my grill, I think we were the only ones in the shade.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 16, 2013)

^ you bring a grill…cool, i'm down with that. Keep us posted.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 16, 2013)

〽❄❅;805982 said:
			
		

> ^ you bring a grill…cool, i'm down with that. Keep us posted.



there were a few grills going yesterday...definitely up for a morning of skiing followed by some grilling


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 16, 2013)

〽❄❅;805982 said:
			
		

> ^ you bring a grill…cool, i'm down with that. Keep us posted.



Do you know what a spiedie is? It's a Binghamton thing. Scotty's been initiated.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 17, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Do you know what a spiedie is? It's a Binghamton thing. Scotty's been initiated.


...umm yeah, [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]chunk pieces of chopped meat with marinade. 
On a cold weekend day there's almost always a group of people cooking spiedies and or pierogies on the round fire pit/fire place in the small mid-mountain lodge.[/FONT]


----------



## jlboyell (Dec 17, 2013)

Love elk.  Learned to ski and snowboard there.  as a kid tunk was so intimidating.  Everybody from south jersey and philadelphia area is either at blue or camelback.  Going through the lehigh tunnel weeds out most of the riff raff.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2013)

I have to eat that horrible Chicken yummy sandwich that I ate after dropping last time at Elk. And fun making turns their with other A zoners I be down for that , any Sunday I be down if nit got plans for Vermont. I sure I be going to Elk a few times this year.


----------



## John W (Dec 17, 2013)

Me and a crew of NYers and PAers are supposed to head up there sunday... But it's supposed to RAIN ALL FLIPPING WEEKEND.. I was up there wednesday the 22nd.. Had the place to myself.. They opened 10 more trails after that.  20 trails now.. If this rain doesn't ruin things they should be a full trail capacity.. 
Love elk. Learned to ski there myself... Have a house about 5 miles from the mountain....


----------

